# Sway bar bushings?



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

well, dropped my sway bar last weekend to do my strut mounts... my swaybar bushings are bad. one is rotten, one is split through the middle (basically just slides off the end of the bar), and the other two are borderline. I've checked around and all of them are NLA (even worldimpex). I really want to go Poly, and I have found some hints to them being out there, but can not find a retailer that carries them... I'm thinking of going with Prothane "universal" swaybar bushings, but I'd hope I can find ones that require minimal modifications to the car or the bushings

suggestions??


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

oh, and can anyone confirm that I could "upgrade" to an Audi 4000 swaybar (1980-1983)? Seems to me I can, but I'm not positive that I wouldn't need to do a full front-end swap

edit... I think I've found my answer trolling the Fox forums.... I'd need to swap to 4k control arms (at double the cost of Fox control arms)... so the $80 or so that I would save on a 4k swaybar would cost me another $140 to buy new control arms :banghead:


----------

